# The Look A-Stem



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Guys, I do believe but not sure if the A-Stem is for the Look mtb category only. My desire is to get my handlebars lower on my 595 Ultra. Currently with a -10 degree Pro stem, I'm at 8.75cm of drop relative to saddle height. If the A-Stem works with a 595 and having an adjustment to -15 degrees, that would be super. I know I can fit a -17, but honestly, I think the Cervelos look so weird with that stem angle. A buddy says you're used to it in no time and I believe him but nonetheless, asking aout the A-stem.
Does anyone else feel Look needs to bring down the massive size of the Headfit cap? That thing is my real problem, too damn tall!
Thank you.
RK


----------

